# New Member Bringing Home First Puppy



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

I joined the forum last week after searching the internet for information on Havanese. Of course, there aren't a whole lot of resources out there, so I was thrilled when I came across this forum! 

A little introduction about me...
I got married last June and my husband, Jonathan, and I are starting our family with a Havanese puppy. I currently work part time as an interior designer (full time jobs are difficult to find with the times) and my husband is a minister. We both have flexible schedules, which I'm hoping will make training easier! We live in North Carolina, which I'm still adjusting to (we're originally from Georgia).

My husband and I are picking up our puppy on Monday! His name is Owen and he'll be 8 weeks on Saturday. We puppy-proofed the apartment already and have everything set up for him to get here!

I've been reading through the forums and soaking up advice, but if anyone has any specific advice to offer, I'd appreciate it! The pictures I have are from when we visited him at the breeder at 6 weeks of age.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, he's precious! Welcome!

If you do some searches for new puppies you'll find a ton of threads to read.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Owne is adorable. He reminds me of my Kodi as a pup. Congrats and can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  Owen is beautiful...can't wait to see homecoming pics.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome and congrats. Our Molly had some peach coloring when we got her. What a cutie. I would like to recommend a little article for you and I know you will be flooded with being new and all. But check this out. Not sure if this is your first dog but it is a good article anyway. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome --- Owen is adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jeannine! Your Owen looks like a real cutie - I love his coloring. We will be looking forward to some pictures once he gets home. Where in GA did you live?

Kathie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Owen is SO adorable, love his color and his siblings too. I live in Eden NC, who's your breeder?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Owen is a cute baby and I am excited for you!
oh, why must you wait til Monday ?!
why not tomorrow?
Anyway hope the time goes fast, and glad to hear you have a flexible schedule and made a nice home for Owen.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, and Owen is adorable.
My only concern is that his breeder is letting him go home so young!! 8 1/2 weeks is very very young for a puppy to be leaving his littermates and momma- it's too bad the breeder won't hold onto him for a couple more weeks for you. I think it would def be an easier transition for Owen if he were a bit older!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a doll! Welcome to the forum!

I know you are excited and can hardly wait! I know he'll do just fine and I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family! Owen is adorable!
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 
Owen's a little cutie. 
I can't wait to see more of him


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your cutie pie! I do agree with Katie about manners and socialization that they can learn from their mom, siblings and other dogs that is priceless at this age. So if you can work it out for a week or two later, that would probably be easiest.

Amanda


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh, I was not aware that he was so young.
I think he needs to stay just a little bit longer with his litter-mates and Mama.
Is there some reason for the early departure? We are not trying to be wet blankets, just want your pup to have every bit of needed time as it pertains to development.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Oooo he's precious~! Congrats!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Owen is adorable! :welcome: to the forum.

I do agree with having him stay a little longer at the breeder's if at all possible. 8 weeks is very young and he'll probably be able to learn a lot more from his mom and siblings if he sticks around until 10 weeks! I know it's tough to wait, but it's easier even on you, I promise! I got my boys at 13 and 12 weeks and it was great that they were able to sleep through the night and both had been taught the beginning stages of bite inhibition from their mom and siblings so very little nipping to deal with.

Whichever way you decide to go, I hope you'll share more pics of beautiful Owen with us!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with the puppy staying longer. We got Dexter at 12 1/2 weeks and the second night home, he slept a good 6 hours before wanting to go outside. 

What part of the piedmont are you from? Greenville, NC here.

Your puppy is beautiful! Oh! soooooooooooooooooo pretty. I love the golden look of the puppy! I always wonder if they will keep their coloring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that most are in agreement with a longer stay with the breeder, although I got mine girls at 8 weeks, and boy at 9 weeks. The girls were up a bit at night, but Logan slept through from day one here. I did have the extra potty training and manners training that they could have gotten from their Mommy.
If they cannot keep Owen longer, then it is doable. I just dont want you to think that if you have to take the pup at 8 weeks, that it will be horrible - caue it will be fine. It is just better if Owan can get an extra few weeks with Mommy.
Good luck to you no matter what you choose to do = I am sure it will work out great! He is so handsome - love his coloring!! 
Laurie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum, Jeannine. Owen is adorable. We love pictures here, so please post a bunch when you get him.
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My Brady came home at 8 weeks also, and he adapted very well. He slept through the night almost immediately and was a very well adjusted puppy. It is nice if they can stay longer, but I have no regrets about taking Brady at 8 weeks.

Welcome to the forum and contrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to the forum...I am an Owen Lover too...he is adorable! Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Jeannine, welcome! You'll love all the advice and information you'll receive here.

Can't wait to see pics and hear all about his homecoming!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Your puppy is SO cute! IWAP!! (which stands for I Want A Puppy!)
You found the right place to research this cute little breed known as the Havanese.
I've learned SO much by being on this forum, and know Miley has benefited from it.
Welcome!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome and Congratulations! Owen is adorable and I love his coloring too. You came to the right place to learn all there is to know about these great pups :biggrin1:


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathie- I grew up in Peachtree City (just south of ATL)

Linda- I'm not far from you...we're in Winston 

Maryam- Our breeder is Premiere Havanese...they just moved from TN to NC last August I think.

As for how old he is, I've read that responsible breeders don't let puppies go until after 8 weeks of age. I'm sure there's debate between the ages of 8-12 weeks, but our breeder is confident that he will be fine. Most of his brothers and sisters are also being picked up next week as well. We're not far from the breeder, and we plan on visiting a few times over the next couple of weeks for him to play.

I'm very excited about picking him up...we've been anxiously waiting! The breeder sent us some updated pictures that she took this morning of Owen...I've attached one.

I know that many Havanese seem to transform from the colors they are as a puppy. Owen's mom is a reddish color and his dad is a champagne...similar to Owen. Anyone have any guesses of how his coloring may turn out?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...he's soooo cute! I don't blame you for being anxious to bring him home! Riley came home at 8 weeks and slept through the night after maybe two days. I know what everyone means by leaving him longer... but I know I couldn't wait!

Hard to say about color...they surprise you! I would guess champagne.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Owen is just so handsome.
I'll look forward to your post this weekend.
He probably smells cute too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's a doll-baby! That is so neat that you can go visit him some before time to take him home! I think that would be ideal!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ahhhhh........puppy breath!
He's darling!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Owen is a cutie. He reminds me of my Sedona. She has kept a lot of her tan/peach coloring.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jeannine - I know I had welcomed you in another thread, but seeing your adorable Owen made me want to send another big WELCOME to him!!! 
What a cutie!! I know you are counting the days. I didn't realize you are in W-S . . . I am as well . . . YAY!! :whoo: :whoo::whoo: 
I will send you a private e-mail to let you know my area.

I am also excited to know about your breeder . . . I saw where they are teaching at the W-S Dog Training school where I have just enrolled Jackson. It will be nice to connect with someone who actually trains Havanese.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I too am in love with your Owen. What a cutie pie he is. As for what color he will turn out, one never knows but I wouldn't be surprised if he's cream color with a hint of red as he matures. But only time will tell. 

I got my first havanese, Milo at 5 1/2 months old and have had many ongoing issues with him, relating to house training. He had some bad habits that have been really difficult to overcome. On the other hand, I got Bailey at 9 weeks old and was worried it might be too soon for him. He arrived, by plane, a stalwart soul, unafraid of anything. He was adored by everyone who came across his path, including the workers at the airport. His training was a breeze and he's always at peace with his world. I would have absolutely no problem getting another one at a similar age.

You'll fit into this group very well since you obviously are a picture taker. We do love to see our babies in all their glory. I hope you get through the next few days easily and I can't wait for the next chapter with your little sweetheart.

Welcome!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Owen is too cute!!!
You'll love this forum!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that I used to live in Athens and Atlanta *years* ago (a UGA grad), so I was near your earlier home, too. Although I am a true Tarheel at heart, there will always be a little Georgia peach in me too :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, Maryam, you might have to come to W-S and pay a visit to this breeder before you move up north!
:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeannine, thanks for the link. I love Junebug and Piper, what gorgeous dogs they have! And they seem to do all the health testings and such. Good for you!!! 

Kathy, you read my mind! I was GFETE when I read Winston. Yo bet I will come and have a playdate and squeeze that little Owen! Yiiiihaaa.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ha! Maybe Carol and her husband (Jeannine's breeder) would be willing to host a little playdate! That would be so awesome. Poor folks, don't even know I plan play dates for them, hehe.


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy- I graduated from UGA last May!! Its always good to know a fellow bulldog...my husband and I are diehard fans. 

Maryam- Haha! They have a great yard for a play space. I'll let her know you're planning an event at her place when I pick Owen up Monday 
Piper is Owen's father...his mommy is Vino (but I don't think I saw her on the site...her daughter is a havanese breeder in Michigan and I think she's hers). We checked everything out when we met with Carol a few weeks ago. She's got the pedigree (i think thats what its called) of his parents and grandparents and everything, so we know Owen comes from a healthy line. I can email you more about her health and satisfaction guarantee if you want to know more info. Also, you're moving out of NC?

Only two more days!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Owen is adorable. You are in for so much fun.

Who is her daughter? I live in Michigan and it is always good to know what Hav breeders are in the area.

ETA: I haven't heard of this breeder and they are so close! I think this might be the mom of your pup. Her pictures are lower on the page.

http://www.baristahavanese.com/Our_Youngsters.html


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeannine, I saw their yard on their homepage and immediately decided it looks great for a get-together, LOL. And since Owen won't be able to go to public parks until his shots are complete, it would be a great place to let him socialize with other dogs safely. Ain't I considerate? Haha. I won't move until end of April, so there's plenty of time for playdates...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sons are huge UGA fans and my oldest hopes to go there when he graduates next year. Scooter wore this on the day of the UGA/FL game but because of the outcome nobody will let him wear it during games anymore. (Everyone comes over here for games.) Here he is in his UGA glory!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, I have been needing to get some UGA gear (after all, Jackson is already black and white . . . all I need is the red!) He does have a red collar, but you can see from his Avatar that the four generations of Tarheels in this family have taken over.

Jeannine, I sent you an e-mail . . . don't know if it worked or not. At any rate, Maryam and I are definitely up for a playdate before she moves . . . where in the world are there five acres for a breeder in the city limits of W-S? They didn't have an address, but I know of only a few places it could be.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Jeannine, I sent you an e-mail . . . don't know if it worked or not. At any rate, Maryam and I are definitely up for a playdate before she moves . . . *where in the world are there five acres for a breeder in the city limits of W-S? They didn't have an address, but I know of only a few places it could be.*


LOL, Kathy, I already see that you and I have manipulating and stalking skills ound:


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

hedygs said:


> ETA: I haven't heard of this breeder and they are so close! I think this might be the mom of your pup. Her pictures are lower on the page.
> 
> http://www.baristahavanese.com/Our_Youngsters.html


Yes! That is her! And I double checked and Carol's daughter, Lauren Rodriguez, is the owner of the site. Vino is really sweet...Carol brought her up when we visited the puppies and my husband couldn't stop hugging her...as you can see below. 

Kathy- She's just outside of Winston in Pfafftown and they're in a pretty secluded wooded area. I didn't see the email yet, but I'll have to look where to find it on this thing...

Ann- I need to get some gear for Owen!! That is too cute. The collars and leash we've bought him are red, of course, but I think we need a stronger bulldog pride statement for him. Agh...that game was about as much fun to watch as the Alabama game last year.

Maryam- I'd love for Owen to get a chance to meet other puppies...I want him to be properly socialized. Even if Carol isn't up for us hosting a playdate at her place ) ), I'd love for us to work something else out!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has a jersey too that DH bought at the book store when they were there for a game. He has several toys too and they're so cute! My boys wanted a bulldog but they shed and drool too much for me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have met your breeder a few times as she is a member of the Central Carolina Havanese Club and she is very nice. I haven't meet the parents of your dog but I met her bitch Sally. Dasher was quite fond of her and I had to keep pulling him back from overwhelming her. He gets like that with the girls he likes, he is just used to my girls telling him when he has to knock it off


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome, congrats. Owen sure is a cutie.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeannine, I think you have to have e-mails enabled on your profile. The e-mail link is right above the "log out" link and will say "private message." If this does not show up, you may not have messages enabled on your profile.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Owen is so handsome!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, I've finally gotten away from Owen long enough to put up a few pictures! We picked him up about 8 hours ago from the breeder. He whined all the way home in the car and squirmed all over the place, but as soon as we got him home he was wagging his tail and all playful! I took him outside and we had a successful first potty OUTSIDE! I'm so proud of him! We wore him out playing for a long while and he fell asleep in my lap. I put him in his crate and he slept for about an hour or so before I woke him up and hand fed him his kibble. I tried to teach him "come", "sit", and "down". He did really well, but I'll have to see how he does tomorrow. Maybe I'm expecting too much? 

He whined all the while I made dinner...even though he was only 5 feet from me behind the gate. He ended up falling asleep by the gate after awhile and I'm currently trying to keep up the pottying outside streak...it was a no go on the first round so he's back in his crate for another 10 minutes until we try again . He is adorable and has the cutest little personality. I'm loving it!!

The forum is giving me great difficulties uploading pictures right now...I'll have to try again tomorrow! Sorry about that!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see him! Welcome home, Owen!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeannine, how did the first night go? You will find that some days you don't even have time to post with a new puppy!! 

Looking forward to photos in between potty breaks . . .


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

The forum is letting me upload pictures today! Get ready for some cuteness! Here are ones I took of Owen yesterday...notice our lovely puppy proofing for our bistro table! We got creative at Home Depot.

Owen has been doing very well with pottying...he went outside the first time but since then, its been cold and wet and even though I _*know*_ he has to go (he was doing his intense sniffing and circling the room for a spot on the kitchen floor), he was stubborn and wouldn't go. We have a puppy pad in the kitchen and he came strait in and followed my directions to go poo on it! Of course, I praised him and gave him a small treat for that. He had his front paws on the pad twice this morning as he peed...missing the pad, but I thought it was a good effort and praised him for that too. I've been continuously saying words like "go potty!" and "go pee-pee/poo-poo" so he gets the idea.

He did very well overnight...he slept about 5 hours solid last night, which is a success! It was a long morning trying to attend to him while I got ready for work. I stuffed a puppy kong full of his lunch for the day to occupy him while we're gone for awhile. He'll be alone for a couple hours before Jonathan drops back in for lunch. We're hoping it goes well!

Being the photographer, I'm not in many of the pictures...except a blurry one my husband took!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeannine . . . Owen is _so adorable_! I can't wait to meet him (Jackson is excited, too!) You are smart to do the little peepads. If I had to do it over, I probably would go for those . . . housebreaking a puppy in icy horrid weather in Jan. was NOT fun.

Haha . . . love the bistro table idea . . . clever!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Owen is adorable!!!

Welcome to the forum! I too am a fairly new member and have found the information here to be so very helpful!!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh so cute, so innocent. 

I recall with fond memories the times when all my puppies feet would be on the pee pee pad but their butts would be hanging off the pad and they would poop on the floor. They would be soooooooo excited they got it right! Of course I had to reward them anyways.

Soooooooo sweet.

Meeka


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

So handsome!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He's gorgeous. My guess is champagne as well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll! The table idea was a good one, LOL!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeannine, Owen is adorable! What a nice color, too!
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is the little sweetie doing at night?
Sleeping straight through? In his crate?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw what a little sweetie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another new puppy on the forum! :whoo: Congratulations! Owen is soooooo cute! I love his coloring and he looks soft as silk. sigh...... I miss that part..... 

Love all the pics you're sharing. You caught on fast, girl! :biggrin1: 

Yup, I'd wait a bit for the commands such as 'sit, stay', etc..... the "go pee/poo" are great to start off right away, but you don't want to overwhelm Owen either. Mind you, it's good to come with some fun games for when he's up and about. 

We got Ricky at 9 weeks and it was quite hard at first, like having a newborn again, but I didn't work at the time and basically lived and breathed Ricky for many weeks. Exhausting, but I loved it.  When I really, really wanted another puppy (but not at all willing to do the 'baby puppy' thing just yet), we found ourselves offered another male that was 7.5 mths at the time Ricky was 8 mths. and it worked out great!! 

I am looking forward to getting to know more about you, your hubby and your new baby.


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your warm wishes and such! I've been on the forum a couple of times to reply to posts, but for some reason when I go to add some new pictures of Owen, I get an error and it completely dumps my response. Of course, I don't really have the time to redo it, so I just give up! 

So, in light of that, I'll post my response first and hopefully post pictures in a separate reply.

Owen has been doing great! He is such a sweet little boy. He's pretty much spot on with the puppy pad already and he's only made a couple of small mistakes on the carpet when we have him out of his play area. I think its just excitement pee when we play with him. He also knows where to do his thing outside and has been doing great walking on a leash! I'm very proud of my baby 

Every meal we've fed him by hand and asked him to do "sit" and "down"...he has it down really well and he loves making us happy!

As for the night, he's been sleeping pretty well through. I have his crate on the nightstands right next to my bed. The first night he did some whining and piggy grunts and some other sounds that are just so funny sounding, but after about 5 minutes he curled up and went to sleep. He slept 5 hours before he whined to go potty. I had to get up again for good two hours after that, take him out again, and then feed him his breakfast. The next two nights have gotten even better! He has spent less time crying once he gets in his crate and settles down quickly. He woke me up at 5:30 to go potty this morning, went immediately when we got to his spot outside, and didn't put up a fuss when I put him back in when we got inside. 

The biggest problem we're having right now, which I'm sure is typical at this age, is him whining when we're not sitting in his play area with him. We can be next to the gate, washing dishes, and he cries and carries on. He has gotten a little better...if anyone has any suggestions for this "separation anxiety", let me know how to help him! 

He's spent a couple hours at a time by himself over the past two days while my husband and I are at work. I think he's done pretty well, though I did have my neighbor say that he was tiny, but a lot of noise sure does come out of him! But after I get off work today, I don't go back in until Tuesday, so I'll be catering to him over the whole weekend, for sure! Anyway, so thats our update for Owen. He certainly has already won my heart with his little eyes!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm hoping the pictures work!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What I love is Owen looks so big and fluffy in the close ups until you see him on the floor at your feet and he is so tiny! Owen is gorgeous.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jeannine,
Owen is being such a good boy! I've read quite a few posts on here about puppies whining, crying, even howling, when being left separated from the family while in the pen, even when they can see you. That seems to be something they will just have to get used to, and they'll stop. You can do searches of terms like that and get some interesting stories about the sounds that can happen. 

I'd like to suggest that you may not want to hand feed Owen...while it can be fun and satisfying now, you won't always have time to do that, and then you'll have a very difficult-to-change expectation. :hungry:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson sends kisses and tail wags to cute Owen . . . :bounce::bounce::hug::hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute little teddy bear!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh he is so so cute. I'm so glad the pictures worked. Have you tried a ticking clock in the pen with him or near the pen where he can't chew the parts that might choke him? Maybe a radio or something when you are gone?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Owen is adorable! I look forward to seeing more pictures of him and hearing more stories. You guys are doing a great job!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Owen is adorable!!!!! Thank you for indulging us with pictures and an update.  Separation is harder on some pups than others, but go slowly and reinforce his good behavior, never letting him out of his crate if and when he whines, but rather when he,s quieted down. I still leave a radio on for the dogs because I found that Ricky would bark, or go on high alert if he heard something outdoors, like a car door slamming. The radio makes it more peaceful in a way.

You are doing great! Owen is such a beautiful boy!


----------

